# 6.5 components



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Allright people sorry for another what to buy topic... :uh: ... 
But I need help deciding on what component speakers to get. 
Price range between 70 and 120.
Really want to get RF punch speakers but think I could probably get better for the money I dont know thats why I came to you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

oh yea I forgot to mention I will probably be using about 5-6 sets of whichever components I do get.


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

in that price range id go with the pheonix gold rsd65cs


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 559ridah_@May 26 2009, 11:16 AM~13999486
> *in that price range id go with the pheonix gold rsd65cs
> *


That's what I have. Sound OK but I need to amplify mine.


----------



## lazy14 (Sep 3, 2006)

be careful on powering those pg's, i had to warranty mine 3 times cuz i melted the tweeter


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lazy14_@May 26 2009, 11:49 AM~13999829
> *be careful on powering those pg's, i had to warranty mine 3 times cuz i melted the tweeter
> *


I'm kind of hoping to fry the tweets. They are OK but ugly as fuck.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Im pretty sure imma go with RF Power Series components because I already ordered a set of them... anyone got a hookup on getting these because imma need probably 4 more pairs of these...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@May 26 2009, 02:46 PM~14001749
> *Im pretty sure imma go with RF Power Series components because I already ordered a set of them... anyone got a hookup on getting these because imma need probably 4 more pairs of these...
> *


Want to be heard on the moon?lol Why so many?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@May 26 2009, 01:12 PM~14002060
> *Want to be heard on the moon?lol Why so many?
> *


Haha naw bassically for looks but my 77 doors are huge so imma put one set on each door so that one speaker is in the front of the door panel and one is in the back (being that my door panels stretch all the way into the back seat of the car). Then I want a set for my center consol and a set for the rear window tray...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If your going for loud and looks do what floats your boat. However putting a set in the center counsel and rear of the door is going to create some issues with stereo seperation/sound stage....

I'm no expert but a better layout would be 2 sets in the front of each door panel and 1 or 2 sets in the rear deck. 1 set in the rear deck would help keep a better balance of sound. Just my thoughts at least.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 4 2009, 07:57 PM~14097591
> *If your going for loud and looks do what floats your boat. However putting a set in the center counsel and rear of the door is going to create some issues with stereo seperation/sound stage....
> 
> I'm no expert but a better layout would be 2 sets in the front of each door panel and 1 or 2 sets in the rear deck. 1 set in the rear deck would help keep a better balance of sound. Just my thoughts at least.
> *


HE AINT WORRIED ABOUT THAT. JUST ABOUT PUTTING A WHOLE BUNCH OF NASTY ASS SOUNDING SPEAKERS IN THERE FOR LOOKS SO HE CAN LOOK LIKE THE REST OF THE DUMB ASSES THAT HAVE NO CLUE ABOUT WHAT A STEREO IS SUPPOSED TO REPRODUCE. THOUGH THOSE RF'S ARE NOT BAD. YOU WOULD DO BETTER JUST GETTING SOME NICE KICK PANELS. SOMETHING NICE IN THE BACK AND SOME GOOD SUBS. THE WORLD CHAMPION IN CAR STEREO, A CAR THAT NEVER LOST A COMPETITION HAD 6 SPEAKERS IN IT. 2 TWEETERS, 2 MIDS, 2 SUBS. 6 AMPS.


----------



## forevrbumpn (Apr 21, 2009)

I have about 25 tweeters all nicely packed up and some mids I can sell ya!
haha- All Vifa though, if your looking for SQ, it will work just fine, for getting ear piercing loud, no


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 4 2009, 06:57 PM~14097591
> *If your going for loud and looks do what floats your boat. However putting a set in the center counsel and rear of the door is going to create some issues with stereo seperation/sound stage....
> 
> I'm no expert but a better layout would be 2 sets in the front of each door panel and 1 or 2 sets in the rear deck. 1 set in the rear deck would help keep a better balance of sound. Just my thoughts at least.
> *


ahh yea im racking my brain trying to think of a way to keep the soundstage at this point I dont know if its gonna happen... I know if I have more than one set in the rear deck it will probably throw off the soundstage unless I kept each pair to one side instead of ditributing all 4 speakers evenly across the deck... and I dont think I would be able to keep the left/right/front/back control after I amp the components. I just dont know how im going to pull this system off...


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by forevrbumpn_@Jun 6 2009, 12:02 AM~14109531
> *I have about 25 tweeters all nicely packed up and some mids I can sell ya!
> haha- All Vifa though, if your looking for SQ, it will work just fine, for getting ear piercing loud, no
> *


no thanks I already got a set of of rf components


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 5 2009, 06:55 PM~14107413
> *HE AINT WORRIED ABOUT THAT.  JUST ABOUT PUTTING A WHOLE BUNCH OF NASTY ASS SOUNDING SPEAKERS IN THERE FOR LOOKS SO HE CAN LOOK LIKE THE REST OF THE DUMB ASSES THAT HAVE NO CLUE ABOUT WHAT A STEREO IS SUPPOSED TO REPRODUCE.  THOUGH THOSE RF'S ARE NOT BAD.  YOU WOULD DO BETTER JUST GETTING SOME NICE KICK PANELS.  SOMETHING NICE IN THE BACK AND SOME GOOD SUBS.  THE WORLD CHAMPION IN CAR STEREO, A CAR THAT NEVER LOST A COMPETITION HAD 6 SPEAKERS IN IT.  2 TWEETERS, 2 MIDS, 2 SUBS.  6 AMPS.
> *


Look you dumb bitch first get the fuck out of my topic... you aint shit to me so dont come in here calling me a dumb ass... see this is how it goes I am going to do what I want with my car no matter what you think or say I am just experimenting to get everything right and until then imma be trying different things. If it doesnt sound right I adjust it over and over until I get it to *MY* likings... See there is no "what a stereo is supposed to reproduce" bullshit in my car its a game of preference... and your not as smart as you think you are going around talking shit to everyone who suggests a concept that you might not like...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jun 8 2009, 10:49 PM~14133195
> *Look you dumb bitch first get the fuck out of my topic... you aint shit to me so dont come in here calling me a dumb ass... see this is how it goes I am going to do what I want with my car no matter what you think or say I am just experimenting to get everything right and until then imma be trying different things. If it doesnt sound right I adjust it over and over until I get it to MY likings... See there is no "what a stereo is supposed to reproduce" bullshit in my car its a game of preference... and your not as smart as you think you are going around talking shit to everyone who suggests a concept that you might not like...
> *


FIRST OFF FUCK YOU BITCH. YOU DO NOT KNOW ME EITHER MOTHERFUCKER. I WAS NOT DIRECTING YOU BEING A DUMB ASS, I WAS MESSING WITH THE GUY ABOUT ALL THE STUPID ASS SYSTEMS THAT PEOPLE HAVE OUT THERE WITH ALL THOSE FUCKING SPEAKERS. IT IS GHETTO ASS COUNTRY SHIT THAT MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT. SO IF YOU TOOK THINGS PERSONAL, THEN MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE DIRECTED THINGS TOWARDS YOU. THERE IS 4 LETTERS THAT MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULDA TOLD YA ABOUT. K.I.S.S
(KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

i can hook you up on getting your equipment. hit me up


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jun 9 2009, 02:49 PM~14139268
> *i can hook you up on getting your equipment. hit me up
> *












Good luck with that...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2009, 11:29 AM~14139069
> *FIRST OFF FUCK YOU BITCH. YOU DO NOT KNOW ME EITHER MOTHERFUCKER.  I WAS NOT DIRECTING YOU BEING A DUMB ASS, I WAS MESSING WITH THE GUY ABOUT ALL THE STUPID ASS SYSTEMS THAT PEOPLE HAVE OUT THERE WITH ALL THOSE FUCKING SPEAKERS.  IT IS GHETTO ASS COUNTRY SHIT THAT MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT.  SO IF YOU TOOK THINGS PERSONAL, THEN MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE DIRECTED THINGS TOWARDS YOU.  THERE IS 4 LETTERS THAT MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULDA TOLD YA ABOUT.  K.I.S.S
> (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)
> *



Not topic jacking but I agree with Dirty. I dont know either of you but when you see the rides with 100 mids and tweets in one door and its sounds like shit you just shake your head. Then you see a ride with 2-4 in the door and its sounds smooth and clean as fuck then your like yeah thats a nice sounding system. Sound reproduction is key in having an excellent sounding system. Quality over quantity is always better. You gonna spends hundreds of dollars for some poor sounding speakers or you gonna spend hundreds on good high quality speakers? I go for good sound and not 100 speakers in a car. Keep I Simple Stupid is always what I say. Just kiss it and your good. 
Alex G!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 9 2009, 02:50 PM~14139961
> *Not topic jacking but I agree with Dirty. I dont know either of you but when you see the rides with 100 mids and tweets in one door and its sounds like shit you just shake your head. Then you see a ride with 2-4 in the door and its sounds smooth and clean as fuck then your like yeah thats a nice sounding system. Sound reproduction is key in having an excellent sounding system. Quality over quantity is always better. You gonna spends hundreds of dollars for some poor sounding speakers or you gonna spend hundreds on good high quality speakers? I go for good sound and not 100 speakers in a car. Keep I Simple Stupid is always what I say. Just kiss it and your good. Alex G!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

user posted image

wussup with the asshole putting me on blast
I'm guessing that dick gobbler was never new to a forum before. Fucking jack ass Haters.
Pm me if you really do want a hook-up. I been selling mobile audio in san diego for years.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IllSwag1619_@Jun 9 2009, 05:06 PM~14140665
> *user posted image
> 
> wussup with the asshole putting me on blast
> ...


That asshole is a mod and on most other forums you have to either be on the site for a certain amount of time or have a certain number of posts to be able to sell anything. It's not personnel but no one wants to see any one here getting ripped off.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14141302
> *That asshole is a mod and on most other forums you have to either be on the site for a certain amount of time or have a certain number of posts to be able to sell anything. It's not personnel but no one wants to see any one here getting ripped off.
> *


100% correct! 

There are a TON of scammers on this site, like any other, I was nice about what I said, he won't be so lucky with other members.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14141348
> *100% correct!
> 
> There are a TON of scammers on this site, like any other, I was nice about what I said, he won't be so lucky with other members.
> *


Dirty cough cough.lol. He needs to remember how LIL works. It is laxed until this kind of shit comes up. The wolves are always drooling and waiting to pounce.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2009, 06:15 PM~14141445
> *Dirty cough cough.lol. He needs to remember how LIL works. It is laxed until this kind of shit comes up. The wolves are always drooling and waiting to pounce.
> *


Eh, dirty is ok, till you ruffle his feathers, he just says it like it is and people tent to take it the wrong way.

I have the same problem sometimes, I just have to be nice about it to keep the peace.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 9 2009, 05:23 PM~14141534
> *Eh, dirty is ok, till you ruffle his feathers, he just says it like it is and people tent to take it the wrong way.
> 
> I have the same problem sometimes, I just have to be nice about it to keep the peace.
> *


 :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 9 2009, 06:23 PM~14141534
> *Eh, dirty is ok, till you ruffle his feathers, he just says it like it is and people tent to take it the wrong way.
> 
> I have the same problem sometimes, I just have to be nice about it to keep the peace.
> *


He is funny as hell! Sometimes I won't respond to a thread and just wait on him. He can be brutal.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2009, 05:37 PM~14141663
> *He is funny as hell! Sometimes I won't respond to a thread and just wait on him. He can be brutal.
> *


HEY I AM GOING TO COUNSELING........... :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2009, 07:45 PM~14142313
> *HEY I AM GOING TO COUNSELING........... :biggrin:
> *


I have been waiting for the Dirty thrashing all fockin day man!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2009, 06:53 PM~14142391
> *I have been waiting for the Dirty thrashing all fockin day man!
> *


I HAVE BEEN DIAGNOSED WITH CSSS, IT IS SIMILAR TO PTSD. 

CSSS= CAN'T STAND STUPID SHIT................... :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14142410
> *I HAVE BEEN DIAGNOSED WITH CSSS, IT IS SIMILAR TO PTSD.
> 
> CSSS=  CAN'T STAND STUPID SHIT................... :biggrin:
> *


Both should be reason for a little ass whoopin' every once in a while.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2009, 06:57 PM~14142428
> *Both should be reason for a little ass whoopin' every once in a while.
> *


YOU GOING BACK OVER DOGG, THEY HINTING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2009, 08:00 PM~14142469
> *YOU GOING BACK OVER DOGG, THEY HINTING RIGHT NOW
> *


Not for a little while. Got some schools to go to. Kinda tired of Iraq anyway.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2009, 07:03 PM~14142496
> *Not for a little while. Got some schools to go to. Kinda tired of Iraq anyway.
> *


YEAH THEY WAS HINTING ABOUT DETAINEE OPS. AINT FEELING THAT


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2009, 08:12 PM~14142580
> *YEAH THEY WAS HINTING ABOUT DETAINEE OPS.  AINT FEELING THAT
> *


At least they are clean when the "movers" get them. I hate nothing more then the smell of a bad guy when you "ask him politely" to get out of bed and come with us.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 9 2009, 07:17 PM~14142623
> *At least they are clean when the "movers" get them. I hate nothing more then the smell of a bad guy when you "ask him politely" to get out of bed and come with us.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 9 2009, 01:50 PM~14139961
> *Not topic jacking but I agree with Dirty. I dont know either of you but when you see the rides with 100 mids and tweets in one door and its sounds like shit you just shake your head. Then you see a ride with 2-4 in the door and its sounds smooth and clean as fuck then your like yeah thats a nice sounding system. Sound reproduction is key in having an excellent sounding system. Quality over quantity is always better. You gonna spends hundreds of dollars for some poor sounding speakers or you gonna spend hundreds on good high quality speakers? I go for good sound and not 100 speakers in a car. Keep I Simple Stupid is always what I say. Just kiss it and your good.
> Alex G!
> *


Im actually using 4 sets at the most and thats if I can afford 4... no one said anything about 100 sets... and like I said imma do what I want to with my ride and if it doesnt sound right I adjust it over and over until it does... dont matter what anyone thinks... and I want it to look good... even if I have to put speakers where I want them and not connect them... (even though I wouldnt do that)


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2009, 12:29 PM~14139069
> *FIRST OFF FUCK YOU BITCH. YOU DO NOT KNOW ME EITHER MOTHERFUCKER.  I WAS NOT DIRECTING YOU BEING A DUMB ASS, I WAS MESSING WITH THE GUY ABOUT ALL THE STUPID ASS SYSTEMS THAT PEOPLE HAVE OUT THERE WITH ALL THOSE FUCKING SPEAKERS.  IT IS GHETTO ASS COUNTRY SHIT THAT MAKES YOU LOOK LIKE A FUCKING IDIOT.  SO IF YOU TOOK THINGS PERSONAL, THEN MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE DIRECTED THINGS TOWARDS YOU.  THERE IS 4 LETTERS THAT MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULDA TOLD YA ABOUT.  K.I.S.S
> (KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID)
> *


Ahh you know how it is I dont like to trip over the internet because body language cant be read and people are easily misinterpreted I just hate being called a dumb ass and it seemed like you were trying to refer to me as a dumb ass... ps i aint no bitch homie


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jun 9 2009, 10:59 PM~14146734
> *Im actually using 4 sets at the most and thats if I can afford 4... no one said anything about 100 sets... and like I said imma do what I want to with my ride and if it doesnt sound right I adjust it over and over until it does... dont matter what anyone thinks... and I want it to look good... even if I have to put speakers where I want them and not connect them... (even though I wouldnt do that)
> *



If you putting them in the 77 monte then you will have some clearence issues with the window regulator if you dont use any kind of kick pods or custom door panels. I have a 77 Monte also I am sketching out some ideas for my door panels. I am almost tempted to just run the 6x9's in the back and no front staging period. Its a SQ NO NO but its not like its my daily driver so I really dont mind it. Its just a cruiser. What ever you choose to do that your right. We just trying to give our two cents when it was asked.


----------



## IllSwag1619 (May 14, 2009)

well sorry for being touchy. Still learning the ropes of the Forum Game. This site is pretty great, so much info and resources


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jun 10 2009, 12:59 AM~14146734
> *Im actually using 4 sets at the most and thats if I can afford 4... no one said anything about 100 sets... and like I said imma do what I want to with my ride and if it doesnt sound right I adjust it over and over until it does... dont matter what anyone thinks... and I want it to look good... even if I have to put speakers where I want them and not connect them... (even though I wouldnt do that)
> *


I TRY TO GIVE ADVICE BECAUSE WHEN I STARTED I MADE THE SAME MISTAKES. I LEARNED FROM MY MISTAKES, AND TRY TO PASS THAT INFO ALONG. IF YOU GOT THAT KINDA MONEY, THEN HEY DO YOUR THING. IT WOULD BE SMARTER TO GO WITH A MORE PRECISE SETUP. 
TWO REASONS.:
1. IT REALLY SOUNDS SO MUCH BETTER.
2. JACKERS JUST LOVE THOSE CARS WITH MULITPLE SPEAKERS IN THEM, YOU CAN NOT HIDE THEM AS WELL

OKAY WHAT DID I LOSE. ABOUT $26K WORTH OF CAR AND ANOTHER $7K WORTH OF STEREO EQUIPMENT. THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE. DECEMBER 23RD, 1993. 

YEAH AND I THOUGHT I HAD IT ALL COVERED. WELL SOMEONE BROUGHT A WRECKER, ONLY EVIDENCE, DRAG MARKS ON THE PAVEMENT


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2009, 02:02 PM~14150690
> *I TRY TO GIVE ADVICE BECAUSE WHEN I STARTED I MADE THE SAME MISTAKES.  I LEARNED FROM MY MISTAKES, AND TRY TO PASS THAT INFO ALONG.  IF YOU GOT THAT KINDA MONEY, THEN HEY DO YOUR THING.  IT WOULD BE SMARTER TO GO WITH A MORE PRECISE SETUP.
> TWO REASONS.:
> 1.  IT REALLY SOUNDS SO MUCH BETTER.
> ...


Jesus christ a dam wrecker :0 
So did you ever find it? or should i ask :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 10 2009, 03:51 PM~14151657
> *Jesus christ a dam wrecker :0
> So did you ever find it? or should i ask :tears:  :tears:
> *


NAW NEVER FOUND IT, BUT I LIVED IN STOCKTON AT THE TIME, THAT IS LIKE THE CHOP SHOP TRIANGLE. SO IT WAS PROBABLY BROKEN DOWN. EVEN MY 3 Z RACKS, 6 PUMP SET UP. 15 X 8" DAYTONS EVERYTHING GONE


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2009, 04:05 PM~14152929
> *NAW NEVER FOUND IT, BUT I LIVED IN STOCKTON AT THE TIME, THAT IS LIKE THE CHOP SHOP TRIANGLE.  SO IT WAS PROBABLY BROKEN DOWN.  EVEN MY 3 Z RACKS, 6 PUMP SET UP.  15 X 8" DAYTONS  EVERYTHING GONE
> *


thats ghetto central, mostly around wilson way,charter way area.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2009, 06:05 PM~14152929
> *NAW NEVER FOUND IT, BUT I LIVED IN STOCKTON AT THE TIME, THAT IS LIKE THE CHOP SHOP TRIANGLE.  SO IT WAS PROBABLY BROKEN DOWN.  EVEN MY 3 Z RACKS, 6 PUMP SET UP.  15 X 8" DAYTONS  EVERYTHING GONE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by forevrbumpn_@Jun 5 2009, 11:02 PM~14109531
> *I have about 25 tweeters all nicely packed up and some mids I can sell ya!
> haha- All Vifa though, if your looking for SQ, it will work just fine, for getting ear piercing loud, no
> *



I know your not here peddling your shit......


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

I've got no sound issues with the RF Power in my doors....gets pretty loud and still stays clean and crisp...I'll have it out in Tracy this weekend for anyone that wants a listen....



















Rockford Fosgate and DC Audio FTW!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 10 2009, 09:12 AM~14148677
> *If you putting them in the 77 monte then you will have some clearence issues with the window regulator if you dont use any kind of kick pods or custom door panels. I have a 77 Monte also I am sketching out some ideas for my door panels. I am almost tempted to just run the 6x9's in the back and no front staging period. Its a SQ NO NO but its not like its my daily driver so I really dont mind it. Its just a cruiser. What ever you choose to do that your right. We just trying to give our two cents when it was asked.
> *


I know im gonna fiberglass the panels... You got any extra monte parts?


----------

